# Stolen Yeti from Bayou Vista



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If anyone runs across a 125 white yeti for sale mine got stolen out of my Haynie Ho in the last 24 hours in bayou vista...has my drivers license number melted into it right under the handle on the side...and has my last and etched in it on the opposite side

Please keep a lookout so we can catch these thieves.

Capt Thomas Barlow


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry bastards. I hope you get it back. 2Cool can work wonders.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Is there really a black market for a stinkin cooler? Geeze. 

Good luck Capt getting your cooler back. Don't leave anything out that you wouldn't want jacked. 

Thieves deserve one in between the eyes. Lowest scum on earth.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Stinks there are people out there that don't respect other people's property.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I'll be on the lookout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just saw one for sale in the classifieds! :walkingsm


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Look on Craigslist. You'll probably find it. Just tell him your interested and if it has your license # under the handle, knock him upside his head,


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yetis*

Five Yeti's and and a Yukon stolen two weeks ago on Tiki, one of them mine.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This*



dk2429 said:


> Look on Craigslist. You'll probably find it. Just tell him your interested and if it has your license # under the handle, knock him upside his head,


Man that sucks hope you get it back . Thieves are getting was more bold . Nothing safe .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How do these thieves always get away with these coolers without getting shot or beat to death? They must be ninjas, that is the only explanation.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That stinks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*better yet....*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> How do these thieves always get away with these coolers without getting shot or beat to death? They must be ninjas, that is the only explanation.


 Why do the owners of these pricey coolers leave them laying around just asking to get stolen?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't leave one in the back of a pickup in downtown Aransas Pass, that's for sure. This summer some of the restaurants there, inside, looked like a movie scene from _Breaking Bad_.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn call having a large ice chest in your boat, exactly, "leaving it laying around" or "asking somebody to steal it"

Stinks that people can't leave alone, what doesn't belong to them


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Coolers*



V-Bottom said:


> Why do the owners of these pricey coolers leave them laying around just asking to get stolen?


Mine was not lying around waiting to be stolen. They had to come on my property to steal it, it wasn't just a snatch and grab!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Leave in yard boobie trapped with a bear trap or wire the cooler to blow when opened. Might loose the cooler but satisfaction would be had! Sorry about your yeti.

Drifter


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

2many lawyers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Why do the owners of these pricey coolers leave them laying around just asking to get stolen?


Really Ed? I mean, really? Thomas is a guide, you really think he can take every cooler off the boat every day when he is going to be on the water again the next morning? 
If someone jacked your wallet out of your back pocket would you like someone to ask why you just left it laying around or didn't have it chained to your belt loop? 
I wish these theiving bastards would get shot in the act and left laying there with YETI THIEF spray painted across them just to prove a point.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In Venezuela they just run a wire around the top of their back fence, and plug it into the wall. If there's a body up there next morning, they call the cops to come remove it. "Get that body off my fence!"


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Got hit at my house in POC. It is just a matter of time. We know who you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

If only they didn't make the Yeti's so **** expensive then no one would steal them!!! Ever have anyone steal your igloo? LOL Sorry to hear but it is long gone for sure. Get a motion camera for your car. I did. Records well!


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

kickingback said:


> If only they didn't make the Yeti's so **** expensive then no one would steal them!!! Ever have anyone steal your igloo? LOL Sorry to hear but it is long gone for sure. Get a motion camera for your car. I did. Records well!


Had a 92 qt igloo stolen out of the back of my truck in Rocksprings a few months back. BUT it was full of beer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

kickingback said:


> If only they didn't make the Yeti's so **** expensive then no one would steal them!!! Ever have anyone steal your igloo? LOL Sorry to hear but it is long gone for sure. Get a motion camera for your car. I did. Records well!


Funny you say that, mine was a Yeti 45, it was sitting right next to a brand new Igloo 94 qt marine cooler. It's still here!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Guide or newbie, it doesn't matter. Secure your gear or don't be surprised when it disappears. It sucks that we have to do that but these are the times we live in. 
I hate a thief.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not sure how they get away with stuff. I got the trolling motor stolen off my boat up at Livingston State Park. Then a week ago, I'm come outside to find my trailer hitch gone...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Why do the owners of these pricey coolers leave them laying around just asking to get stolen?


Why do the moderators on this site continue to have idjuts like you spewing the same ole stuff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chumy said:


> Why do the moderators on this site continue to have idjuts like you spewing the same ole stuff.


:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What moderators....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.portasouthjetty.com/news..._held_at_gunpoint_after_alleged_burglary.html

One less Yeti thief out Rockport, at least short term anyway, next time he may not be so lucky.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I saw a guy on the side of 6 yesterday north of 288 selling yeti style coolers as I drove by yesterday. He had at least 15.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

They got my frigid rigid full or drinks and beer. expensive hit for sure


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont just leave my **** just laying around... It was parked under my house, and it was full of water just to deter **** like this... They had to have come over and let it drain out then took it..

If i catch them, they will be full of lead.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> I dont just leave my **** just laying around... It was parked under my house, and it was full of water just to deter **** like this... They had to have come over and let it drain out then took it..
> 
> If i catch them, they will be full of lead.


That sucks...I hope you get it back. Stupid thieves risking their lives over a cooler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Texxan1 said:


> I dont just leave my **** just laying around... It was parked under my house, and it was full of water just to deter **** like this... They had to have come over and let it drain out then took it..
> 
> If i catch them, they will be full of lead.


I wish someone would!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Gater, you know the thief/thieves are coming in boats, usually in the middle of the night, although they steal any time of day these days.
They used to get props but ice chests are now worth more and much easier to steal. Maybe get some cameras?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a yeti stolen out of my boat in el campo at buccees. They have cameras but of course my boat was parked in a blind spot. El campo pd said they saw a few vehicles drive by the boat but since they couldn't see which one stopped and got out there wasn't anything they could do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

We need to set a yeti trap and catch some of these thieving bastads


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

yes, yeti trap in AP / Rockport plz!


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

Texxan1 said:


> If anyone runs across a 125 white yeti for sale mine got stolen out of my Haynie Ho in the last 24 hours in bayou vista...has my drivers license number melted into it right under the handle on the side...and has my last and etched in it on the opposite side
> 
> Please keep a lookout so we can catch these thieves.
> 
> Capt Thomas Barlow


Do you live near the end of one of the canals? I'm about 3/4 of the way to the bridge and haven't heard of anything around me. I will definitely be getting my cooler out of the boat today though. Sorry you lost it. A holes running around to lazy to get a job to buy one like all of us had to do.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Too bad we can't booby trap


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Back in the 80's I used to stay at Old Man Priesmuth's place in BV @ #3 highland.
There was a gang of thieves that was run by a adult and he used teenagers to do the rip-offs. They came in by boat late at night, I almost got one of them but he went into the marsh right through the grass below the RR bridge. He was in some little weird looking sled with a 20HP on it. I was in a 13'4" whaler w/35HP. He knew that marsh better than I and I knew it fairly well going after crab,reds & flounder. They caught the adult a year later but the teens walked. Probably his offspring or those teens offspring.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

kenny said:


> Gater, you know the thief/thieves are coming in boats, usually in the middle of the night, although they steal any time of day these days.
> They used to get props but ice chests are now worth more and much easier to steal. Maybe get some cameras?


Kenny the ones on Tiki were by vehicle....


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Thomas,
I reviewed my cameras from 11pm - 5am on the 9th, 10th and 11th and did not see a single boat come down the canal. Either they came by land or from the upper part of Marlin. I will review the 3 out front and if I see something odd, I will let you know. 

Tom


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

gater said:


> Kenny the ones on Tiki were by vehicle....


Gater, a couple weeks back, I was told to be on the lookout because the thieves from BV and tiki were on tiki and hiding somewhere, allegedly in a certain vehicle. i have not heard any follow up on that. Tiki and Bv pd were all looking the island over. i will call Paul or Adran and see if they are ok with posting the vehicle description...dont want to screw up their investigation.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

They do not want a description out at this time.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

We saw 2 guys cruising the canal in a jon boat with a spot light about 10:30p last Wednesday. We went out on the deck but they'd already passed. Watched them till they got to the main channel to make sure they didn't stop at someone's dock. I immediately pulled my yeti's off the boat and put them in the locked garage. Locked and loaded too just in case!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Vehicle*



redfish203 said:


> They do not want a description out at this time.


10-4, I know what they are looking for, thanks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The thieves may be following all these POSTS too...


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Put an igloo on there and they just all past it I leave my igloo on back of my truck n ride around shopping and it's still there when I get home


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yetis*

The Yeti thieves have been caught. More than two involved from what I understand and that they are early 20's from Santa Fe and LaMarque. DA has to do his job so not much more info right now.......


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

gater said:


> The Yeti thieves have been caught. More than two involved from what I understand and that they are early 20's from Santa Fe and LaMarque. DA has to do his job so not much more info right now.......


Excellent!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

gater said:


> The Yeti thieves have been caught. More than two involved from what I understand and that they are early 20's from Santa Fe and LaMarque. DA has to do his job so not much more info right now.......


Did they recover OP's cooler?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

We've relinquished control of society to a glaringly corrupt and incompetent justice system and kowtow to an insane notion of political correctness - there are more people thieving and shoplifting today than ever before in America.

EVER.

What demographic segments of our society believe that it is perfectly acceptable to steal other people's stuff?

Is it honest hard-working middle class people that do NOT lie on their taxes and insurance claims?


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Quick Karl said:


> We've relinquished control of society to a glaringly corrupt and incompetent justice system and kowtow to an insane notion of political correctness - there are more people thieving and shoplifting today than ever before in America.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> ...


Or perhaps information travels much faster and more accessible today than EVER?

Every generation makes a claim that x things happens more than EVER than before..well ****, the population is twice more than before and everything is increasingly more accessible.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yeti*



gettinspooled said:


> Did they recover OP's cooler?


I don't think so but there is still a ongoing investigation so we will let that play out for now. Just wanted to pass along that they have been caught!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

goodable said:


> Or perhaps information travels much faster and more accessible today than EVER?
> 
> Every generation makes a claim that x things happens more than EVER than before..well ****, the population is twice more than before and everything is increasingly more accessible.


There have always been those in every society that, while claiming to be upstanding citizens, are really lying thieves that believe it is acceptable to rob from others.

Ask any big box retailer if shoplifting by percentage of population is the same as it was say, 50-years ago...

Ask them if there is more shoplifting in some communities and less in others...

The fact is this: people teach their children by their own actions that stealing other people's stuff is OK, especially if they have more and/or better stuff than they do.

These same people will stand in front of you and swear up and down that they are honest people.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I remember putting one of those 5 cent Life Savers in my pocket at the check out aisle in a Handy Dandy when I was three or four. Didn't ask for them so wasn't told no but left and opened them up to enjoy in the car. Mom marched me back in to pay for them and scolded me in front of the checker and others. It sucked but not near as bad as when Pops whooped my *** when he got home. Lesson freakin learned and glad at such an age. *** whippins got harder the older/bigger I got so a major deal like that, stealing, could've been much worse if I was ten or so. Lol

Glad they caught those sorry bastards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not trying to offend anyone, except thieves, but I'm tired of being politically correct too.

In my humble opinion, it should be 100% legal to shoot and kill someone that is stealing your stuff.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ I don't understand? What does politically correct mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^ I don't understand? What does politically correct mean?


Politically correct means you're not supposed to speak out against demographic groups of people in America that are consistently involved in crime at a rate far higher than other demographic groups of people in America -- otherwise you're really just an evil rich person...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Quick Karl said:


> Politically correct means you're not supposed to speak out against demographic groups of people in America that are consistently involved in crime at a rate far higher than other demographic groups of people in America -- otherwise you're really just an evil rich person...


Well I'll be a black n..ger. I always wondered what it meant. I'm glad I'm always poooo...poooh....politiii.. tii...culllll. Dam. PolITical correct.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

sotexhookset said:


> Well I'll be a black n..ger. I always wondered what it meant. I'm glad I'm always poooo...poooh....politiii.. tii...culllll. Dam. PolITical correct.


I don't care what color any person is, I fish with people based on who they are, as people -- and 200,000 years of evolution has instilled gut instincts in every human on the planet, as a survival tool. If you listen to your instincts, you know who is bad and who is good. Of course, the PC crowd doesn't want anyone saying this.

If people are stealing other people's stuff, I want to shoot them.

And now, back to fishing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quick Karl said:


> I don't care what color any person is, I fish with people based on who they are, as people -- and 200,000 years of evolution has instilled gut instincts in every human on the planet, as a survival tool.


 Human instinct will ultimately be the cause of extinction rather than survival.

Like all animals, humans have instincts, genetically hard-wired behaviors that enhance our ability to cope with vital environmental contingencies. Our innate fear of snakes is an example. Other instincts, including denial, revenge, tribal loyalty, greed and our urge to procreate, now threaten our very existence. Any attempt to control human behavior is bound to meet with resistance and disapproval. Unless we can change our behavior, humans are facing the end of civilization. Our problem has several elements. (1) We have invented economic and social systems that encourage greedy behavior, and we have actually institutionalized runaway greed. (2) We are in a state of complete denial about the growth of human populations. (3) Earth's finite resources simply cannot support 7 billion of us in the style to which weâ€™d like to live. (4) We must make a choice between quantity and quality of human life. (5) To head off the inevitable collapse, we can no longer wait and merely react but we must become proactive. We must find ways to control dangerous human instincts, especially denial, revenge, tribal loyalty, greed and our urge to procreate. 

http://www.zo.utexas.edu/courses/Thoc/HumanInstincts.html


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

This is getting way too deep for my simple minded arse.I just say shoot the bastardo's,buzzards and worms gotta eat too!


----------



## jrmccartney (Sep 19, 2015)

Gotta chain those yeti's down now a days. Maybe they should drop the price so they aren't so desirable. Always thought 300 bucks for a cooler was insane.:texasflag


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

jrmccartney said:


> Gotta chain those yeti's down now a days. Maybe they should drop the price so they aren't so desirable. Always thought 300 bucks for a cooler was insane.:texasflag


 In my humble opinion, $300 for a cooler is just way off the deep end when all it is, is a cooler with thicker insulation...

And, while dirtbags will steal even a potted flower these days, because it makes them feel all gangstah, the idea of having to worry about someone stealing a $300 cooler, or a $60 cooler, just don't work in my brain.

But I still believe it should be legal to shoot and kill anyone that you catch stealing your stuff - even a potted plant...


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Quick Karl said:


> In my humble opinion, $300 for a cooler is just way off the deep end when all it is, is a cooler with thicker insulation...
> 
> And, while dirtbags will steal even a potted flower these days, because it makes them feel all gangstah, the idea of having to worry about someone stealing a $300 cooler, or a $60 cooler, just don't work in my brain.
> 
> But I still believe it should be legal to shoot and kill anyone that you catch stealing your stuff - even a potted plant...


What about potlicking? That is a serious offense and should be punishable by death


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> What about potlicking? That is a serious offense and should be punishable by death


I don't know what potlicking is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

OK found it - yep, that too! :rotfl:

I can appreciate that people like good stuff and although I don't believe I would spend the money on one, I am pretty sure Yettis are good stuff.

I just think that people that steal other people's stuff, are scum.

I did not mean to potlick this thread - I hope the scum get caught and the OP gets his cooler back.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

Kyle is one of the biggest potlickers on 2cool. He actually lives on Hannah's reef and can be found early in the morning and late in the evening poling around back in the marsh in search of anything that will bite his gulp.


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Had ours stolen from Island House parking lot on North Padre Island. That ice chest has probably sat in that parking lot 100 times over the past 5 years. We had false sense of security with security guard and security cameras. We won't be as careless with next one. Ours had several days worth of filleted fish iced down in it, which was my fault I guess. At least we got 5 years out of it.


----------

